# Powder Puzzle



## Lotus (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello! I know nothing about reloading, but I'm working on a puzzle that requires knowledge of the subject. Here is the puzzle:

Handgun Bullet Weight Powder
40 180 HP38
40 180 RED DOT
45A 155 UNIVERSAL
357M 110 RED DOT
32A 71 CLAYS
38SW 145 HP38
380 90 BLUE DOT
40 180 ACCUR9
45A 200 RED DOT
32SW 85 WIN231

The answer to the puzzle should be a 10 digit number. The first digit should be a 4 or 5 and the 6th digit should be a 2.

My first guess is that I should use the above info to figure out how many grams of powder I should use in each situation; however, I am unable to find a website (and I have tried several) that lists all of the above combinations.

Any suggestions? Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The things they don't give is the amount of powder and which primer is needed.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I see two ambiguities right off: the 32SW and the 38SW. 

The .32 Smith & Wesson is an old, short cartridge seldom seen nowadays.
The .38 Smith & Wesson is also less seen today. This is not the .38 S&W Special so common now.

Further, some powders seem too fast for the cartridges listed, at least for my preferance.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.again.net/~steve/page8.htm

Navigate through this to each cartridge listed for recommended charges of the powders listed to give you some idea.

And, incidentally, the weight will be in GRAINS, not grams.

How do you know when you've solved the puzzle?

Bob Wright


----------



## Lotus (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> How do you know when you've solved the puzzle?
> Bob Wright


The 10 digit number will be converted to a Latitude and Longitude. If I find a film canister with a piece of paper in it at the designated coordinates, then I know I have correctly solved the puzzle. 

I'm reviewing the above info and hopefully I'll be able to track down the numbers I'm searching for.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try this, reading the co-ordinates down:

4 or 5
4or 5
XorX
7
2
2
5or6
9
4or5
1

So, you have possibly: 44X722541, or some similar combination. Do you know any parameters to work with?

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

What an interesting puzzle.

Here's the tack I took:

Given was the cartridge, bullet weight, and powder. Missing is the powder charge. There are ten combinations for ten digits. That rules out fractional charges, leaving whole grains only, from 1 to 9 grains. (Single digit only)

Going down the charges some have a variation of 1.2 to 1.9 grains, so the answer can only be 1. I did not find Universal listed for the .45 Auto, but did not go to Hodgdon's site.

Hope this helps.

Bob Wright


----------



## Lotus (Jun 26, 2006)

*Confirmation*

Here is the results I have thus far. It appears the owner of the puzzle obtained his data from a specific law enforcement officer, so that is why we didn't match perfectly:

4 -right
4 -right
0 -not even close
7 -right
2 -close (and I thought Lee loads were hot!)
2 -right
6 -right
9 -right
4 -right
1 -right

Because of the way lat&lon work, the 2 (close) is probably close enough. Changing the value to 1 or 3 makes a difference of only a few feet; however, the zero value - every time I increase that value, I jump about a 1/10 of a mile . If you find anything for:

45A	155	UNIVERSAL

...let me know. I'll also keep looking on various web sites also. Thanks for your help on this! You've helped me to get VERY close  .


----------



## Lotus (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Confirmation*



Lotus said:


> 45A	155	UNIVERSAL


I also have an email out to the puzzle creator asking if he meant 185 instead of 155...which I believe would make this a "7".

Also found on Hodgdon's website that they recommend 32A-71-CLAYS at 1.7 grains, or 1, on their website...so I'll go with 1.


----------



## Lotus (Jun 26, 2006)

*Solution*

4 -right 
4 -right 
6 -right 
7 -right 
1 -right 
2 -right 
6 -right 
9 -right 
4 -right 
1 -right

Coordinates confirmed and container found! Thanks for all your help!!


----------

